# Morning!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome ScarlettPompey Glad you googlefied us!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the Horseforum! 

We'd love to see pics! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Have fun posting.


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm posting from work (I know it's bad... but it's a slow day!), so can't load pics here. When I get the internet at home, I shall download the latest - it's a promise!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hehe, I'm sure we all post from work time to time. The HF is just too addicting! :lol:

Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to this carzy world of online horses!!!hehe. dont feel bad i post from everywhere i can. it is so addicting! happy ur here!


----------

